# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  مغامرات طلاب المدارس

## معاذ ملحم

بدي رد

حلو مثلك

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر



----------


## أميرة قوس النصر



----------


## mylife079



----------


## دليلة

يسلمووووو

----------


## زهره التوليب

هاي حلوه  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff: 



يسلموووووووووووووا

----------


## drlovely

:SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94): 
نكت حلوة مشكور عليها
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## keana

جد كتير حلوه 
يسلمو

----------


## المتميزة

طول السنة في النت قاعدين ..... شطرتنا تطلع أحين
بالدراسة محنا مفتكرين........... للواجب من الصبح ناقلين
لنص الليل طبعاً سهرانين.........في الحصص كلنا نايمين
في الاختبارات كلنا مزفتين.......قالوا كسالا قلنا شاطرين
قالوا نجحتون قلنا حلمانين........طول الحصص سرحانين
في العد دوماً مفكرين..............سالوا فهمتوا؟ قلنا فاهمين
قالوا ختبار قلنا يا معين .......... وجت الفسحة صرنا مجانين
ناكل أكلنا وبالماي لاعبين.........في الممرات كلنا راكضين
إذا هربنا قلوا وين رايحين.........قلنا كفتريا يا مشرفين
قالوا هلا حلاكم منورين...........طلع الورقة صرنا خايفين
عطونا القلم عالتعهد موقعين......يجي المنتصف ونقول راسبين
نسوي في العملي مو زين ....... نقدم النهائي فزعانين
عقب سبوع شهادة مستلمين ......إيدنا على قلوبنا حاطين
باركوا لنا أحنا ناجحين ...........باركوا لنا جايبين ستين

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورين يا شباب على المرور الرائع 

وياللي من خلال ردودكم الحلوه ازداد الموضوع جمالا 


ثانكس كلكم زووووق

----------


## sun shine

حلو كتييييييييير يسلمو  :Smile:

----------


## The Gentle Man

موضوع جميل
ولا الصور
الذي حكتني 


يسلموا معاذ وها ومحمد حورية على الصور الجميلة الي وضعتوها

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

حلوووووووو



يسلمو

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا إلك يا ميسم على المرور 

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## النورس الحزين

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المتميزة  
_طول السنة في النت قاعدين ..... شطرتنا تطلع أحين
بالدراسة محنا مفتكرين........... للواجب من الصبح ناقلين
لنص الليل طبعاً سهرانين.........في الحصص كلنا نايمين
في الاختبارات كلنا مزفتين.......قالوا كسالا قلنا شاطرين
قالوا نجحتون قلنا حلمانين........طول الحصص سرحانين
في العد دوماً مفكرين..............سالوا فهمتوا؟ قلنا فاهمين
قالوا ختبار قلنا يا معين .......... وجت الفسحة صرنا مجانين
ناكل أكلنا وبالماي لاعبين.........في الممرات كلنا راكضين
إذا هربنا قلوا وين رايحين.........قلنا كفتريا يا مشرفين
قالوا هلا حلاكم منورين...........طلع الورقة صرنا خايفين
عطونا القلم عالتعهد موقعين......يجي المنتصف ونقول راسبين
نسوي في العملي مو زين ....... نقدم النهائي فزعانين
عقب سبوع شهادة مستلمين ......إيدنا على قلوبنا حاطين
باركوا لنا أحنا ناجحين ...........باركوا لنا جايبين ستين
_


 يعم شو الردود الحلوة الي بتجنن هاي ما حد قدة راد رد ما في قدو  :SnipeR (51): 

يسلمو موضوع حو كثير

----------

